# Death Row



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

Some ol' time classic there. 

God, I hope Dr. Dre finally releases DeTox this coming year, was supposed to be out last year. Got the feeling hes been holding out for 2010 considering his last album was Chronic 2001.

Heres hoping.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

HiJack said:


> Some ol' time classic there.
> 
> God, I hope Dr. Dre finally releases DeTox this coming year, was supposed to be out last year. Got the feeling hes been holding out for 2010 considering his last album was Chronic 2001.
> 
> Heres hoping.


really? didnt know he still made music, ill have to google it


----------

